# Mixing fry in grow out



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Currently have 11 lab and 14 jalo reef fry in a 48 litre tank that have been there nearly 6 weeks together and seem to be doing well. 
I have two more tanks that I purchased a few weeks ago that just need setting up with filters/heaters ect.
One is 76x30x38 (L/W/H) and the other 60x30x38 (L/W/H)

Could I put all 25 mixed fry in the larger tank to grow to 1.5 inches so I have the smaller tank ready for another grow out for a fish in the main tank that is currently holding..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the 76 cm? That would make the larger tank 30" long? I would say no.

Remember stocking of a 48" tank is 15 mbuna. So I would want 2 48" tanks ideally for 25 individuals.

If you are going to have a fry factory, I would say get more, larger tanks.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes 30 inches - So for now I'd be best to split the 25 over the two tanks, labs in one, jalo in the other


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you selling them at 1.5?"

They will grow faster with pristine water, so splitting them up will achieve that with less frequent water changes. If you're looking to start selling on a regular basis, you will need more tanks as DJ said.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

It was just really an experiment at first to see if I could raise them, plus the Mrs hated the little ones getting eaten up. 
Problem is I'm slowly running out of room for any more tanks now. 
I'd love to be able to sell them at the 1.5 - 2 inch mark but not sure if they will. If not my next step will be to give them away if any LFS will take them. If all that fails then I'm kinda stuck. 
In summer my plan is to turn my garden shed into a small fish room. 
Looked into making the wooden frame , insulation, boarding and silver foil to make it as warm as poss inside. 
A fish store recommended tubular heaters mounted in there and as heat rises only have a few actual tank heaters in the bottom tanks. A lot to think about and research. The good thing is I've now found a local supplier that provides decent tanks at really good prices. Also picked up a really powerful air pump from him, two 8mm outputs, ones going to a two way splitter and the other to a four way. I will be using that air system on the x2 new tanks.

Quick question in the another forum but was never answered. 
I have a double sponge filter with media in the bottom that's been cycling in main tank for over a month ready to move to 20 long fry tank. As I've had a bloat issue will this still be ok to move to the fry tank causing no issues..?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Your bloat question is tricky as many things can cause bloat. If the bloat was caused by stress, then the filter would be fine; if it was caused by a bacterial source, then it would not.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When bloat is caused by stress, there is still an organism involved. The answer is that ideally, you would not use the filter.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would not use that possibly contaminated sponge filter. Mbuna fry seem to be bulletproof at times, but no need to risk anything.

I'm guilty of packing fry in, and keeping them in Marina boxes longer than they should. It's not the end of the world to put 25 fry in a small tank, but their growth will be impacted if you're not providing constant fresh water.


----------

